# Moving to London with kids.. looking for best place to live



## ras (Dec 6, 2011)

Looking for best place to live in London with small kids (age 3 & 5)
Hi,

I am looking for some thoughts on areas of London that are best suitable for a family with small kids (5yr old and a 3yr old). I would be renting (budget about 1000£ - 1100£ for a 2 bedroom flat/month). I have no plans to get car, so heavily depend on public transport. I am looking for a place with possibly close to shopping, walkable distance to school, tube, safe neighborhood and parks. I will be working near paddington station and would commute by tube... Looking for somewhere 30 to 40 minutes of commute time and prefer not more than that.

So my choice will depend on a good school (not a private school), safety, closer to tube, parks, and not so expensive. Any suggestions will help!

Thanks a Bunch!
Ras


----------



## el_Paulio (Dec 5, 2011)

Unable to post a URL until I reach 4 posts.... excuse this post - URL to follow!

edit: apologies, im still not allowed

I dont live in London and so couldnt advise on the 'dodgy areas'

However, try this site for your property searhc in the UK


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You have an ambitious list of requirements with a very challenging budget. 

London is 659 square miles and your budget is probably going to limit your search to the outer edges in Zones 4 and 5 on the tube line and quite possibly you will have to consider a commute which requires a change between tube lines making 40 minutes optimistic. 

Get yourself a tube map and a map of London which will show green space and start looking at things along tube lines in Zones 4 and 5.

This link will help you research neighborhoods:

UK house prices, property, crime, local neighbourhood & schools | UpMyStreet

As you would expect, good schools fill up quickly and living in a catchment area for a school does not guarantee admission. Ofsted reports will help you research schools:

Ofsted | Home page

These websites will give you an idea of rental prices in areas you are interested in:

UK's number one property website for properties for sale and to rent

Primelocation: Homes & Houses For Sale, Estate Agents, Property Search

FindaProperty.com Houses for sale, rent, estate agents & house prices


----------



## el_Paulio (Dec 5, 2011)

Last edited by MaidenScotland; Yesterday at 04:07 PM. Reason: only regular poster may give recommendations 

Apologies.. I didnt realise I was not allowed to assist.. especially as people have assisted me in this forum already - just felt like giving something back 

Anyway, the poster above me has also put the link here, no worries


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

el_Paulio said:


> Last edited by MaidenScotland; Yesterday at 04:07 PM. Reason: only regular poster may give recommendations
> 
> Apologies.. I didnt realise I was not allowed to assist.. especially as people have assisted me in this forum already - just felt like giving something back
> 
> Anyway, the poster above me has also put the link here, no worries


Sorry, I'm sure you meant well, but we have the rules in place because you wouldnt believe how many businesses and trades join our forum simply to tout their businesses so its a "one rule to fit all". Again, apologies if we've got it wrong or offended

Jo xxx


----------

